
The Results of the 1.1.1.1 Public DNS Resolver Privacy Examination - JeanMarcS
https://blog.cloudflare.com/announcing-the-results-of-the-1-1-1-1-public-dns-resolver-privacy-examination/
======
gullyfur
I learned a few things from this post. Is the IP truncation happening at a
certain octet? I’d be interested to read more of that. I’m searching on
mobile, so hard to find (I hit a 404 and some forum posts)

~~~
asdz
"A public resolver user’s IP address (referred to as the client or source IP
address) will not be stored in non-volatile storage. Cloudflare will anonymize
source IP addresses via IP truncation methods (last octet for IPv4 and last 80
bits for IPv6). Cloudflare will delete the truncated IP address within 25
hours."

It's the last octet.

------
Angeo34
>US for profit company >privacy That's a literal oxymoron. All US companies
are subject to data snooping whatever they say themselves is irrelevant.
Lavabit is the prime example how the US gov will force you to either hand over
keys or go out of business. And since Cloudflare didn't have any problems with
Gov yet it's obvious they are handing over all keys without court orders.

------
Havoc
That’s great.

As imperfect as it is these types of external reviews do give me some level of
comfort.

